# Lost posts



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Did somebody just rollback a database or something? A bunch of posts from the last hour just vanished and my session got cleared.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh, they're back now.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nothing in the admin logs. Usually the board would get locked down with a message if anything like that was being done.


----------

